# How Many Hours Did You Train Today?



## Ghalib (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello,

I think this is an excellent manner to report our activities to see either we progress in our training or not?

About me, today I trained 1 hour.

I hope to hear about you... daily if possible.


Regards


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2007)

Beside teaching four to five classes per day, I also train 1.5 to 2 hours day. It is all I know is to train to be beytter than the day before.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 11, 2007)

Last night, 2 1/2 hours. Boxing and more boxing, ground drills (switching mounts/pounding eavy bag on the ground, holy tired heck), then some BJJ.


----------



## tellner (Dec 11, 2007)

Yesterday I just did jurus once up and back on each side and a little sword work. The remodel is kicking my butt.


----------



## Shotochem (Dec 11, 2007)

Twisted my back last night.  :duh:

I'll have to take a couple of days off. 

-Marc-


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm only going to class Mondays and Wednesdays.  I go to the weight lifting gym on Saturdays.

I hope to pick up going to class on Thursdays as well.  I do some kicking exercises (kick and hold it out) on other days, as well as a few pushups, but that is all.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 11, 2007)

Haven't started yet today but will at 5:30pm 30 minutes aerobic training, 30 minutes strength training.  15 minute break then 70 minutes Wing Chun training, a 10 minute break then 70 minutes of Kali training with 5 - 3minute sparring rounds. Tues and Thurs. are my light nights. >)

Last night, 30 minutes strength training and then I taught a 1 hour youth class and a 1 hr. level 1 Muay Thai class. I then trained 1 hour Muay Thai with ten 3 minutes rounds after that class. I then taught a 70 minute grappling class and finished with a 2 mile run.


Danny


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 11, 2007)

We train like 60 - 90 minutes each time, and we go like 3 - 4 days a week. 

I'm not training much this week. I twisted my knee kicking last friday, grrr.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2007)

in class 2 hours
without the class by myslef 1 hour
Mentaly most of the day


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 11, 2007)

Yesterday I ran & it was a tough work out (it's been awhile since I've run). So, today I took it easy & did light stretching & conditioning work. (about an hour today).


----------



## Blindside (Dec 12, 2007)

.5 hour cardio
1 hour sparring
.5 hour focus on kenpo SD techs and forms
1 hour kali


----------



## runnerninja (Dec 12, 2007)

Running. Did a two mile warm up followed by some drills. Then did 16 * 400m with a 1 minute rest. I did it around the forest in the dark. Its great because after a few minutes my eyes adjust to the dark and I know there is nobody around for miles. Think it took about 1 1/2 hrs in total.


----------



## masherdong (Dec 12, 2007)

I train for about 2.5 hours a day 4-5 times a week.  In addition, I assist my sifu with the kid's classes as well.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 13, 2007)

Did 1 hr 15 minutes of Ju Jutsu plus some stretching afterwards yesterday. Got a grading coming up so I spent some time on the relevant thechniques, especially Harai Goshi, Sukue Nage and Ko Uchi Gake.

No Karate training until next year, but I plan to practice Naifanchi a lot during christmas. Doesn`t need a lot of space for this so I can do it in my old bedroom at my parents.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 14, 2007)

About 45 minutes on kicks and pushups, and then another hour or so on scales and such on the piano  A dark room with Christmas lights and a piano is just heaven to me :lol:
I won't get back to serious MA training until January, when my cracked rib will be right. I'm just doing maintenance work at the moment so I don't fall behind.

jim


----------



## KeeblerElf (Dec 15, 2007)

Today I tested so didn't do much workout other than testing for my green belt and the warm up I did before going (which was a mile run and lots of stretching) and the test was about an hour. 

Usually I work out for about two to three hours a day on my own and attend classes twice a week. When I workout on my own I usually do a half mile to a mile run, a lot of stretching, every other day I do crunches and on the other days I do pushups. Then I run through all my forms and combinations and kempos and then pick one or two things to focus on and then just drill those over and over again. Then its a quarter mile run and stretching to cool down. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## onibaku (Dec 26, 2007)

when I train in muay thai and karate I usually take about an hour or more. but if I train in capoeira it takes more than 2 hours. I train everyday but I switch those three arts everyday. but it doesn't matter if you train 3 hours once a week, its more important if you train at least an hour everyday


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 4, 2008)

I worked with my nunchucks for a few minutes, and I'm going to class tonight. So It'll be about an hour for today.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 4, 2008)

About an hour today.


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 10, 2008)

2 hour class today,
tuesdays and thursdays 1 hour classes

kata practice in kitchen about 30 minutes (tile floor helps with turns)



marci


----------



## Sanchin-J (Feb 10, 2008)

Hrmm for the past month or so I've been doing about 2 hours a day with Saturdays off. Usually consists of:

- Stretching. (10 mins - 15 mins)
- 10 Basic fundamentals (4 reps per fundamental)
- Basic Fundamentals (Fluidity training) (2 times)
- CBAs 1-10 (2 reps each)
- Forms (I'll pick one of them and work through it 2 or 3 times)
- Stretching and end training.

Granted, I have a planned out training schedule I usually adhere to, but once in awhile you just want to deviate or work on something you think you need to work on instead.


----------



## kingkong89 (Feb 12, 2008)

i tran about 2 hours a day except for sunday that is the day i study/


----------

